# Best 8 inch sub?



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

I currently have a 12" IDQV2 sub which is a great sub but it's too big for my trunk. I was wondering if there was an alternative 8" sub that would be just as good or almost as good as my IDQ sub. If not, perhaps there's a 10" sub that would be just as good? Is there a huge difference in size between a 10" and 12" sub box?


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

the size of the box will be realative to what the sub needs. You could in theory need a bigger box for some 8 than some 12. 

I would start by measuring how much space you have for a box, figure out the max airspace and find a sub that will work for you.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

Look into a Polk mm 12 or ten, the Polk 12 uses a .88 enclosure,i forget what size the ten does, but both have very small mounting depth with great sq and output. 

Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

In 8's, take a good look at the TC Sounds Epic 8. I recently picked one up and it's a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

What size box are you running for those IDQs? They do sound good in small boxes, I have one IDQ12v2 in a .7cuft enclosure with some poly fill and it sounds great, best of all it fits right in the corner of my trunk. I'd say stick with what you have, imo the IDQs are some great subs.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Define "too big for truck"

How large is the enclosure now, or better yet, what dimensions would you ideally like to accommodate?

How much power are you using for the sub?

What would you consider a "huge difference" in size?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

How about a IDQ10V.2....it's about as close as you are going to get

.....and you will only be short 2 inches(she may not mind)...:laugh:


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Or, you could go IB with a pair of 15"ers & get almost all of your trunk back.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

fish said:


> Or, you could go IB with a pair of 15"ers & get almost all of your trunk back.


ib is all trunk people should use imho


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Sundown SA-8 subwoofers have a good reputation. The v2 version just came out. These are overengineered and will push good SPL. Also, the Alpine Type-R 8 inch subs are regarded highly, there more of a SQ sub it seems.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> Sundown SA-8 subwoofers have a good reputation. The v2 version just came out. These are overengineered and will push good SPL. Also, the Alpine Type-R 8 inch subs are regarded highly, there more of a SQ sub it seems.


if he goes ported its going to probably be similar size box as the 12s.

now if he goes sealed, the sa-8s with an upgraded amp pushing lots of power would give good spl but a non sq sub being pushed to its limits wont sound the best imo


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BEAVER said:


> In 8's, take a good look at the TC Sounds Epic 8. I recently picked one up and it's a beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see that the Epic is getting some love  

Kelvin


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

8W7


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hulk311 said:


> I currently have a 12" IDQV2 sub which is a great sub but it's too big for my trunk. I was wondering if there was an alternative 8" sub that would be just as good or almost as good as my IDQ sub. If not, perhaps there's a 10" sub that would be just as good? Is there a huge difference in size between a 10" and 12" sub box?


Well, realistically, you will lose SPL headroom if you downgrade the cone size. That will not necessarily affect the sound quality. For the kind of music I listen, for example, most of bass is the kick drum, bass guitar, and some instrumental stuff. I have a 12 inch subwoofer, but I am 95% sure I don't need that size for what I listen. However, if you listen lots of rap or dubstep or anything with lots of synthetic bass, etc, then losing SPL could be a concern. One interesting compromise could be try to use a shallow mount subwoofer like Alpine Type-R SWR-T10, which is considered a good subwoofer for SQ. It has small depth and will work in a small sealed box. For the 8 inch subwoofers, you probably need to construct a vented box to come close to IDQ in terms of output and deep bass. Of course, in a tight space, an 8-inch subwoofer in sealed box is still better than nothing.

How small do you need the box to be anyways?


----------



## Kunal0001 (Jan 22, 2017)

There are many in the Web.Moreover, I have Found the Good Review On the Web Which is on Best 8 inch Subwoofer under 500 USD 

Which maybe in Your Budget.

P.s - i am not promoting anyone or nor i have any website.Just giving Opinion.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Kunal0001 said:


> There are many in the Web.Moreover, I have Found the Good Review On the Web Which is on Best 8 inch Subwoofer under 500 USD
> 
> Which maybe in Your Budget.
> 
> P.s - i am not promoting anyone or nor i have any website.Just giving Opinion.



I'm quite sure he's made his mind up 5 years ago....


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Scanspeak 23W... it's a 9" though my brother has 2 of them they compete with any 12" out there and in a ported enclosure it's literally flat to 17hz and it only needs 300rms... 

Hits 20hz with ease in a 30lt sealed enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, i'll say it....THE THREAD IS 5 YEARS OLD!!!!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

foreman said:


> Ok, i'll say it....THE THREAD IS 5 YEARS OLD!!!!




Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

